# Scare Stories?



## No_Regret (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if you guys have any threads on this already, and im sure you do. I read back about 3 pages into here and didnt see any, so I will just start this one up.

Anybody on here have any of their favorite/really funny scare stories either from working a haunted house, or just doing it to friends/family around the house?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No_Regret said:


> I'm not sure if you guys have any threads on this already, and im sure you do.


Here's one of the recent ones

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24188


----------



## No_Regret (Oct 17, 2010)

What exactly is a ToT? haha sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Trick or Treater". Don't worry, you'll get the lingo down in no time

I know there are a couple other threads or so along the same lines here. Usually they pop up right around Halloween, which means you'd have to go back about a year to find them.


----------



## No_Regret (Oct 17, 2010)

Nevermind....a little bit of reading into the thread doesnt hurt lol.


----------

